# You want Fried (turkey) with that?



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Any of you guys frying up a turkey for Thanksgiving next week? I'm doing two. One to eat, and one for the left-overs. The 14 pound birds will be brined overnight in a solution of 1 pound salt, 1 pound brown sugar, and ice water and then fried. Anyone else frying on Thursday?

Here is a pic of me and my oldest boy a couple of years ago. Love the fried turkey!
[attachment=0:2ktslylf]Fried Turkey.JPG[/attachment:2ktslylf]


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

I will be as well, how much H2O do you add to that brine solution?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Yonni said:


> I will be as well, how much H2O do you add to that brine solution?


Enough to cover the turkey.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Done it a couple of times, but it is just too dang much work safely supervising it heating, cooking and cooling, really ruins the better part of teh day. Good turkey, but not worth the time.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

See, I see it totally different Huge. Fried turkey is one of the easiest ways to prep it that I've found. It also gets me out of the house while my wife and whomever else preps the other stuff in the kitchen. We've got a heckova system down for ours. Easy peasy and great all around.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I will sign up for your free demonstration done on site in Price then. It is good, I just never leave enough time to get it heated in a timely manner.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Tell you what Huge. I'm thinking of doing a fried turkey at a BYU tailgate party some time next year. I'll let you know.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Beautiful bird! I agree--it's one of the easiest ways to cook a bird. And it's safe too for anyone half-way intelligent.

Gary, I usually don't brine when I'm frying since frying keeps them so moist. Instead, I just inject the night before. Since you're doing two birds, you should brine one and just inject the other--then compare the results. I'd be interested in hearing your results. Here's my favorite injection:

Scottie's Creole Butter Injection 
•	½ can of beer 
•	½ lb. butter 
•	1 tsp. Cajun seasoning (like Tony Chachere’s) 
•	2 tsp. paprika 
•	1 ½ tsp. white pepper 
•	1 ½ tsp. sea salt 
•	1 tbsp. garlic powder 
•	1 ½ tsp. onion powder 
•	1 tsp. Coleman's mustard 
•	1 tsp. ground black pepper 
•	½ tsp. cayenne pepper 
•	½ tsp. Tabasco


----------

